# France for Christmas/New Year



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We've booked the tunnel (courtesy of Tesco vouchers) for a 10 day trip to France from just before Christmas to early New Year.

We'd quite like to see some warmish weather so where would you recommend we go to. Don't mind a couple of days driving to get somewhere and then work back after a few days in one area but would rather avoid toll roads if possible.

We were thinking Southern Brittany but not sure what the temps are likely to be. Do we need to go further south? If so, how much further?

Denise


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Southern Brittany MIGHT be warmish but bear in mind you could be a long way from the sea and thats what moderates winter temperatures. 

To be sure of half descent temperatures you will need to look at going a LOT further south !!!

Check out the web for average temperatures of a few French cities, that way you will get a "feel" for how warm it usually is.

If it was me at that time of the year I would be thinking of the Mediterranean coast or very close by. The "middle" of France is often MUCH colder than the UK 

Also dont forget that the French love their Bank Holidays so over Xmas and New Year the majority of french businesses will be shut for an extended period Xmas day, Boxing Day, Monday 27th, Tuesday 28th AT LEAST (supermarkets, campsites etc)


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Agree with MrPlodd............

France almost anywhere can be VERY cold around Christmas and New Year...............even close to the Med.....Marseilles was under feet of snow in January 2009!!!!!

Carl


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Will have to keep an eye on the forecast. If it's going to be like last year we might end up not going to France and just changing the dates for the tunnel!

Denise


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

joedenise said:


> Will have to keep an eye on the forecast. If it's going to be like last year we might end up not going to France and just changing the dates for the tunnel!
> 
> Denise


Hi you both.

The weather and temperature in France and the near continent will be about the same as darn sarf in the UK.. We find we need to be down near the Algarve in Portugal to get comfortable temperatures during the day, but it still is cold after the sun goes in..

Tell him to go down to Camping Markadia in Portugal and I can give Joe another fishing lesson. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Take care. Ray.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Ray

The only thing you showed me was how to fish with a 40' pole but they were little fish though, weren't they? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Joe


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Brittany temperatures are very similar to Cornwall and may not be as warm as other parts of the UK........

Last year in Mid-Devon we had -18C for the week before Christmas (and 18" of snow!!!!), whereas in the Lot for the period October to February the lowest temperature recorded on our max/min thermometer was only -1C. 10km South some people we know had -8C so it does vary........

To GUARANTEE warm weather and sun it is a long trip to;

http://goaustralia.about.com/od/discoveraustralia/a/ausdecember.htm

where they say they usually get upper 20's...... :lol:

Dave


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

You don't say where you intend to pitch, but be aware that decent sites in France in winter are few and far between. Aires may be open, but when it turns cold, they tend to turn off the water.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks Thursday's Child.

We'll be using Aires not sites. We're aware that water is likely to be turned off but we'll take a full tank with us and will take some bottled water for drinking in case we have that problem (we usually use the tank for everything). 

Denise


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Joe and Denise - remember us (Richard & Becky) from Gurgy?

My sister lives in southern Brittany and I seem to have spent Christmas there every 3 years or so since the early eighties.

They aren't far from the sea, so it rarely snows, but I would describe the weather at that time of year as universally drab and grey.

Having said that, we've also had bright clear sunny days too. Mind you, when it does snow, the place comes to an absolute standstill as they are worse prepared than we are in the south of England! 

We were there in the motorhome at the end of November last year and hit a bit of snow - not enough to cause problems on the Peage (which was gritted), but the N roads weren't being treated.

I think on a 10-Day trip I'd probably head a bit further soiuth to the Charente Maritime (La Rochelle / Rochefort), which has a slightly sunnier climate than Brittany and often stays above zero. It's a few hours further south than Brittany, but nowhere near as far as the Med.


Richard


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there, we once travelled through France in January on the way to Spain and the temperatures were well below freezing. In fact it was colder than the UK was at that time. The roads were treacherous and snow ploughs were out to clear them. We had intended to enjoy France on the way to Spain and make it part of our trip but due to the bad weather conditions, we decided to just stop for sleep breaks and get to the part of Spain we were heading for and where the temps were far higher, as quickly as we could.

I am sorry to be the bearer of bad news but I would hate you to be disappointed like we were! 

I think you will need to drive a bit further to find the sun but if you have the time to spare then I am sure you will find lots of lovely destinations you can enjoy in your motorhome.

Good luck.

Sue


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Winter in France*

We are just back from 6 weeks touring France including visiting my twin brother in the Charente Dordogne area which gets very good weather for most of the year but in winter it can get down to -12 to -18 at night. By lunch the next day however you could be having lunch outside in the sun.
Finding somewhere to stay could be your biggest problem.
Bob


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Christmas in France*

If warmth is important then I would never contemplate a 10 day driving Christmas trip to France :!: We are well over half way down to the Med here in Limousin and the next will be our 3rd winter.

If you look up statistics you will see that between November and March much of France is colder and wetter than Cheshire - where we came from. But as everyone knows statistics can be interpreted in different ways. One can still have some wonderful days in those months and we would much rather be here with our wood burner glowing 

Paul


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

We live in Midi Pyrenees, South West France and every winter we go to Morocco along with thousands of other French motorcaravanners, a lot of these live by the Med, so that tells us the weather can be crap there as well! we have stayed here over winter in the past and have been snowed in for over a week as they only kept the big main road clear and we are 3k from that. Bambi 2


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi we have had Christmas and New year in Provence and its not very warm but perhaps a little better than Uk....Its worth going just over the border into Spain, we go on the winter rallies and only had 1 bad year out of 3 and only the odd week, we are usually lucky :lol: Like others have said keep an eye on the weather and decide...not many places open but we have found aires with "free" lecky.
Margaret  
p.s. Hi Bob 45 we met on the way down...had a great time sail home tomorrow, met 2 others on MHF and recommended some others 8)


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Definitely going to keep an eye on the forecast and make a decision nearer the time. Eurotunnel are pretty good about changing bookings - we've done it before a couple of years ago.

Hi Richard - we remember you and Becky. Are you still up for Canterbury towards end Nov or beginning of December?

Denise


----------



## richieev (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello All,

Glad I've found this thread. First Christmas and New Year off for many years, so I'll be taking my mum (at her request) to spend the time together on France. I'm intending to head towards Aquitaine, and find a few quiet places to relax near the coast.

We should arrive in Dunkirque evening of 23 Dec, and need to back back in England on 3 Jan, which gives us 10 days in France.

Not new to campervans, but new to touring in Europe. First problem was the dog passport, but hopefully should get round this as the new rules will be in place just before we come back. 

Was in north Wales last winter when it got down to -17, so we'll be prepared if the bikini and trunks don't get used..!

The info regarding public holidays is very useful, thanks. 

Any advice regarding a good campsite in this area that will be open would be very welcome, as well as any other 'newbie to France' tips..!

If you decide to go Joe & Denise - we may see you there - Merry Christmas ;-)

Thanks, Richie..


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Richie

Your dates are similar to ours, we're coming back 2nd Jan. Depending on where we end up we may meet up. If you actually decide on a site maybe we could meet up for a drink or three! 

Denise & Joe


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

I think Parc Verger near Limoge will be open, nice site run by English couple, we were supposed to be there last new year but due to family problems didn,t get till later.Nice area too, hope to call again sometime
Margaret


----------

